# Burned Navigation Disc Won't Eject



## fauchpj (Jun 30, 2007)

I was looking to upgrade to a new map as mine is the 2002 version.
I acquired some newer discs and burned a copy. There were 2 discs included.
I put the first one in and the NAV screen was blank. I figured it wasn't going to recognize it so I ejected it. I put the 2nd disc in. The NAV screen went blank again.
I figured it wasn't going to recognize either disc so I went to take it out. The drive will not eject the disc. I can hear it spinning and trying to read the disc.
I tried the 3 minute button suggestion twice with no success.
I pulled the fuse to the NAV system and tried to eject again - no success.
I read a thread that suggests the drive be unplugged. I unmounted it but couldn't get the plug out (I'm at work in the parking lot)

Are there any other solutions besides taking apart the drive?


----------



## DennisCooper! (Jan 29, 2011)

Might just be co-incidence that the drive itself has given up ...

Have a search around for other posts like this, I think the outcome is that the drive will need to be sent away for a refurbishment as the drive transports are known to fail. Then the place that does that work will be able to get the disk out of course. I've also skim read that copied disks can cause problems like this, and others suggest re-burning the disks at a much slower burn speed etc... or to use original disks, you'll be able to do this once you sort out the drive itself.

cheers, dennis!


----------



## fauchpj (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I went back out and managed to eject the disc. I opened the trunk and held the button for a few seconds. It kept spinning like it was before. Then I let it sit through a few cycles of spinning and it seemed like the drive was trying to read it/reboot. I watched it for a minute or 2 and pressed the eject button and it came out. Go figure.


----------



## Tymm (Feb 28, 2011)

That happens to mine sometimes, my screen will say that I have the wrong cd in so I try to take it out and nothing happens but then when I try a few hours later it ejects with no problem


----------

